# Do You Prefer Brittany Murphy As a Blonde or Brunette?



## Aprill (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 15, 2007)

Brunette, blonde does not flatter her. She looks too much like Holly Hunter as a blonde.

Hmmm, spell check says theres not supposed to be an e at the end of blonde. What up with that?!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 15, 2007)

Brunette. she looks healthier and sexier.


----------



## Dreama (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm kind of torn between the two. I think I prefer blonde on her.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 15, 2007)

Both look great, but blond suits her.


----------



## CheerBear (Nov 15, 2007)

I think she looks way better with the darker hair but I'm not sure about the cut.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 15, 2007)

I like darker on her, but I do like her hair longer.


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 15, 2007)

Neither, lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 15, 2007)

I think she rocks that brunette shade!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like darker on her, but I do like her hair longer. Me too. I would like the first hairstyle with brown hair if the bangs were different


----------



## Marisol (Nov 16, 2007)

I like her better as a brunette.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

definately brunette. It suits her skin tone better


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 16, 2007)

i like the caramel and the brunette


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the blonde better.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 16, 2007)

brunette. I think the blonde makes me look washed out...and the darker compliments her skin and eye color.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 16, 2007)

Brunette, definitely.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 16, 2007)

She looks good as a brunette but i don't like the hair cut at all.


----------



## Sleeptime (Nov 16, 2007)

Brunette. It goes better with her skin color.


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 16, 2007)

Brunette, but when her hair is longer.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 16, 2007)

I prefer Brittany as a penguin in Happy Feet.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer Brittany as a penguin in Happy Feet.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 16, 2007)

I like her better as a brunette.


----------



## charish (Nov 17, 2007)

i like both.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2007)

Brunette... She looks more mature in a way IMHO.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

brunette


----------



## bluebear91504 (Nov 17, 2007)

blonde looks natural on her, but it reminds me of her look in 8mile, white-trashy. so i'd say the brunette.


----------



## ivette (Nov 17, 2007)

she looks nice both ways.

i can't decide


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 18, 2007)

i think she looks good in Brunette.


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 18, 2007)

Brunette, with a longer style


----------



## Mediterranean (Nov 21, 2007)

shes the only person that looks good in any colour...I prefer her blonde, then red, then brunette but she seriously rocks all of them!


----------



## aney (Nov 24, 2007)

both are great, but i vote for brunette


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 30, 2007)

I almost want to say blonde because as a brunette she looks too much like the little nerdy chic she played in Clueless. Looking at that brunette pic up top I can't just see her hair growing into frizz and those terrible overalls.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 30, 2007)

brewgrl: lol





I like brunette !


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm not sure, but i do feel like she looks cheesy with blonde hair.


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

I love blonde hair but the brown really makes her eyes pop


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 5, 2007)

love love love Brittany but i like her hair better brown out of those two pictures. but im not sure it might just be the makeup cos i remember thinking she looked hot as hell in the faster kill pussycat video and her hair was blonde then. but yeah from those two pics the brunette looks better


----------



## emih19 (Dec 6, 2007)

brunette


----------



## lourdes1113 (Dec 7, 2007)

Blonde!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 7, 2007)

blonde.


----------



## stacypekpek (Dec 7, 2007)

blonde..brunette is a little pllain on her


----------



## Anthea (Dec 10, 2007)

I think she looks better as a brunette


----------



## speedy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think she looks good both ways, but I prefer blonde.


----------



## something-new (Dec 19, 2007)

i think blond suits her the best.


----------

